# Cheek touching the band



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

"Bow your head forward toward your chest, face turned toward the target, until your cheek just kisses the top tube".

So the above is Charles advising a new shooter , but it got me thinking.

I don;t do that, but I have recently been racking my brains to put a sight on my SS so I can get a consistent position of my head relative to the forks.

Is the reason people suggest that you let the rubber touch your cheek so that you get that consistent head-relative to the forks position?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I bend way over and have the bands at a height between my mouth and my ear lobe.. It is as close to my face as can be. If not my shots will be high...if I get lazy and bring my pouch hand lower, my shots will tend to be very high, as in up to two feet high at 30 yds !

JediMike, I feel your pain as I draw past my ear in a semi butterfly style and worry about the pouch hitting my face yet want a constant release point ! Since the rubber is so close under my aiming eye is the reason I always wear protective glasses.

wll


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

YES!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> YES!


Yes!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen (will take this out ot practice this weekend).


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Got some sly backyard practice in using this technique and yep, can definitely discern an improvement , in part in the consistency of my aim point.
:koolaid:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to hear it! Just keep practicing ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Charles said:


> Glad to hear it! Just keep practicing ....
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I wanna be like charles when I grow up.. a wizard indeed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

pult421 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear it! Just keep practicing ....
> ...


It's easy ... just be the first to make every possible mistake ... but don't repeat the mistakes ... learn from them. Often knowing what NOT to do is as important, or even MORE important, than knowing what TO do ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------

